# Lumberjock T-shirt contest



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​...
I ding-dong-double-dog-dare ya to post your own lumberjock t-shirt entry … guess it could be a dress contest too if ya know what I mean'
..
..
..
.
.
.


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

okay…let me ask for all those people who are unable to turn their brains on after five days of dealing with teenagers…

HOW DO YOU GET THE BLANK T-SHirt? I tried copy paste…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*hobomonk*:

LOL!!!!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Napaman:

Right click on the image and save it to your computer. (Save image as, define the path to your own computer, My Documents, whatever)

Edit it in Windows Paint (or whatever picture editor you want) and save it.

Put it back into Photobucket or whatever you use.

Put the image back on here.

or:


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

here's a couple ideas … old ideas … but still goodies
..







<a href="http://s209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/?action=view&current=Tshirt_Template_by_AsianPower9.jpg" target="_blank">​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

What happened to the t-shirts for sale on lumberjocks ? ... Can't find them.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

cool ! The wood grain is really neat


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*INTERNET SUPERHERO*


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)




----------

